# Which Ibanez Soundgear 5 String?



## JP Universe (Mar 16, 2011)

Well i've decided to upgrade my bass guitar and get something decent.... i'm a guitar player but like to record my bass lnes as well. Mainly rock and metal, budget is $1000 AUS. I'm pretty set on getting a Soundgear..... Any suggestions? Is the SRT505 any good?


----------



## leandroab (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a SR505 and it's pretty awesome! And I believe it's definitely inside your price range.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Mar 16, 2011)

My favorite SR is the SR605, but the SR505 is the same thing with a mahogany body. The SRA, SRT, and SRX series just aren't as nice, IMHO.


----------



## JP Universe (Mar 17, 2011)

What would a used SRA505 sell for usually? (In US dollars if you like)


----------



## TemjinStrife (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't know; they're new enough that they don't come up for sale often. I'd guess around $300-500USD?


----------



## engage757 (Mar 18, 2011)

You can get a used Prestige in that price range, that is what I would go with. DO NOT get the SRX or SRT series. no resale value and you will get stuck with it or lose money. Maybe find an SR1005 Prestige used. It will be worth it.


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 18, 2011)

A lot of people like the SR500/505/506, including me.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Mar 18, 2011)

engage757 said:


> You can get a used Prestige in that price range, that is what I would go with. DO NOT get the SRX or SRT series. no resale value and you will get stuck with it or lose money. Maybe find an SR1005 Prestige used. It will be worth it.



Are you sure? He's in Australia. They get hosed on prices.


----------



## JP Universe (Mar 18, 2011)

Ibanez SR 3005E 5 String Bass Guitar  (eBay item 270717981641 end time 20-Mar-11 11:51:35 AEDST) : Musical Instruments

Is something like this any good? (this would blast my funds)


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 19, 2011)

i would love to get a sound gear 5 string, but with the Bartolini MK2 pups that are in the BTB bass, that would be sick, the tone from the MK2's fits my jazzy tech death style for my kinda music


----------



## signalgrey (Mar 19, 2011)

BTB is superior in almost every way


----------



## TemjinStrife (Mar 19, 2011)

signalgrey said:


> BTB is superior in almost every way



Except for weight, and I prefer narrower string spacing. Tone is very similar since they use the same pickups/pre, and 35" scale isn't necessary for a good B.

They're very different basses.


----------



## yingmin (Mar 20, 2011)

Also, the necks are thicker on BTBs, although I do prefer neck through/set neck in general.


----------



## the russian (Mar 27, 2011)

SR505. It's the Warwick of SoundGears if that makes any sense. I played one at Guitar Center (bleh). It'll compete with a $1,500 bass all day. The action is great just like most Ibanez basses, just with better active electronics. They won't distort when you crank the highs!


----------



## Superwoodle (Mar 27, 2011)

ZEBOV said:


> A lot of people like the SR500/505/506, including me.


 
Everyting on thoes bassed are fantastic, except I'm not a big fan of the unfinished Jatoba/ Bubinga 
BUT,

SR 505 M
Ibanez.com | Basses | SR505M
maple


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Mar 27, 2011)

Ugh..I personally think it looks terrible with a maple board. I'll take the jatoba/bubinga neck any day over that thing.


----------



## Bevo (Apr 1, 2011)

The SR series with the active higher end pickup/pre is a great guitar. I also prefer the narrow spacing over the BTB spacing.


----------



## engage757 (Apr 2, 2011)

TemjinStrife said:


> Are you sure? He's in Australia. They get hosed on prices.



In AUstralia he would do better to get a Japanese Fender. THey are far easier to get. But it shouldn't be too difficult to get a used prestige there for cheap. You can pick one up in the USA for $500-700 for the lower models often time.


----------



## engage757 (Apr 2, 2011)

signalgrey said:


> BTB is superior in almost every way



The BTB is not even close to a good comparison. THe necks are way fatter, the bodies are HUGE, and they feel like a boat anchor. An SR is the exact oppossite of it in every case except electronics, and even with electronics depending on the model.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 2, 2011)

leandroab said:


> I have a SR505 and it's pretty awesome! And I believe it's definitely inside your price range.


 
I second this...  

I bought a 305... Then I PLAYED a 505...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 2, 2011)

engage757 said:


> The BTB is not even close to a good comparison. THe necks are way fatter, the bodies are HUGE, and they feel like a boat anchor. An SR is the exact oppossite of it in every case except electronics, and even with electronics depending on the model.


 
This... The SRs almost feel like guitars... BTBs are MONSTERS.


----------



## mika ale (Apr 13, 2011)

dude, take the SR1005 if you can get a used one! maple body with maple neckthru, it's awesome! anbd, it comes with bartolini custom pickups, the only thing i modifyed was putting EMGs on it to face my BTB (the 2008 version of the 1306) which is mahogany body maple top and back also loaded with bartolinis cutom...


----------

